# Pray for Tokyo <3



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all
My little man is in the vet. When we got him, he appeared fine, and then I noticed black poops with undigested seed and very, very watery yellow outside. I took him back to the pet shop I got him from where there was an avian vet. 
Then, said petshop decided to blame ME for starving my boy, since his belly was empty. I WATCHED him eat ravenously and drink, it just passed undigested. So, theyre blaming me for starving him, when he was ill when I got him, (i've only had him 5 days)
I'm so angry, and hes at the vets over the weekend. I hope he makes it, but I'm mad because they're not keeping me updated. 
So, I'm asking that you members keep Tokyo in your prayers, and I'm reporting that pet shop forr keeping Ill animals
Thank you and pray for us <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little baby  Shame on the pet store for being so irresponsible with their animals. I'm glad they have been reported, well done. 

I hope he pulls through, you both are definitely in my prayers tonight ray: :fingerx:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.I hope Tokyo will be alright soon.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and little Tokyo.  

I am holding out big hope and heart-filled strength for your Tokyo :sad:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Tokyo feel better sweet lil buddy. So sorry, hopefully Tokyo will heal soon.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Akela I am sorry that this is happening to Tokyo.. You both are in my prayer's and we send you our love. This is why i buy my budgie from a good breeder... I really hope that Tokyo recovers from his illness. Indigo is holding Tokyo under his wing to give him a huge hug and we really do hope Tokyo gets better soon..


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Akela, I'm so sorry to hear about Tokyo, and I'm also mad to hear the store is blaming you without knowing all the facts. Praying that you will get an accurate diagnosis and that he recovers soon! :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The attitude and lack of understanding the pet -shop have displayed is clearly showing how little they regard who they employ to take care of the birds. I hope an apology is offered though I fear not, you did the right thing in reporting them.
I hope your little Tokyo finds the strength and courage to fight this, please stay positive and don't blame yourself. for future reference have a first aid box ready.:Love birds:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Akela, it's disgusting that the pet shop blamed you for poor little Tokyo's illness. I'm very pleased you reported them. 

When I got Jimmy, he had a bad case of mites, visibly so, and rather than speak to the pet shop staff there, I emailed them so I could speak to someone who likely is the owner of the store (they have a lot of staff on for such a small shop). 
They offered to cover the cost of the treatment for Jimmy (it's such a small amount, that I wasn't worried about that, I wanted to make sure the birds were healthy). 
Since I let them know, every time I go in, I always look at their birds to check them for mites and have never seen another case since then, so I do believe it did some good. 

I hope Tokyo get well and is home with you soon.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the troubles you have, I hope it gets sorted and you have a long time together!


----------



## Aussieguy (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you both breaks my heart


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry that a pet store would try and make you feel responsible for Tokyo being sick.
You've only had him 5 days. Does the pet store have a guarantee of good health or money back guarantee if something happens with in so many days?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

itsgoing sad all pet store should have atleast a 2 week guarantee on return or sick pets.I'm praying for Tokyo recovery soon.blessings and keep us posted.we're here for you.


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

I am very disappointed to hear that the vet was such a jerk where was his professionalism shame on him for blaming you are you planning a REAL vet trip for him to see whats wrong and how to fix it best of luck


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry your Tokyo is sick and you have experienced such rudeness by the people running the pet store. 
I'm sending my prayers and best wishes to your budgie boy and hope Tokyo's condition improves soon and you are able to take him back home.

Given the way the pet store keeps their birds and treats their customers, if I were you, I wouldn't be giving them another cent.

We are all rooting for your Tokyo's full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Tokyo is better today! :thumbup:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I keep Tokyo in my prayers and I hope he feels better soon!:hug: ray:


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, Akela. I'm sorry to hear about Tokyo and I'm praying for his recovery.

I actually am going through a similar situation. I got two budgies, Lily and Luna last month and they were fine for a few days but had undigested seed in their droppings. I took them to the vet and they were diagnosed with avian gastric yeast. Maybe that's what's going on with Tokyo?

You should also check to see if the store has a guarantee that they are selling healthy animals. The store they came from did and I was reimbursed the cost of their treatment, which was around $300. Including medicine. Not to mention the follow up visit that they will be paying directly for.

Anyways, I wish Tokyo a speedy recovery! :hug: Please keep us updated!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Still praying for Tokyo to recover soon.Blessings.we're here for you


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, just an update.
Tokyo passed away on Saturday, but the pet store didn't let me know until I came in to pick him up Yesterday. Very, very upset mummy  
I got a full refund for him, but they were rude when they told me he was gone. 
I'm going to find a new source of live feed for my lizard so I never have to go in there again.
thank you for your prayers.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Akela I am so very sorry for your loss of Tokyo... Those people at the pet store should of told you about your budgie. There is no excuse for people to be rude..Akela isn't there a budgie breeder you can get a healthy bird from.. Akela it's not fair I wish you could have a little friend to love... Can you report those people who were rude to you.. I am sending you huge hugs... Please accept my Symphony..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! I'm so sorry,Akela!:hug: I hope that doesn't keep you away from getting another budgie in the future!


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for everything :hug:



LynandIndigo said:


> Akela I am so very sorry for your loss of Tokyo... Those people at the pet store should of told you about your budgie. There is no excuse for people to be rude..Akela isn't there a budgie breeder you can get a healthy bird from.. Akela it's not fair I wish you could have a little friend to love... Can you report those people who were rude to you.. I am sending you huge hugs... Please accept my Symphony..


Lyn, a proper NSW certified breeder has come to the area, and I was interested in what she did, so I just went to have a look today (out of curiosity, I didn't intent to get a bird but he was so cute!) and I've completely fallen in love with one of her babies! It might be too soon, but I'm be picking him up on Saturday...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

DanielTheLion said:


> Thanks everyone for everything :hug:
> 
> Lyn, a proper NSW certified breeder has come to the area, and I was interested in what she did, so I just went to have a look today (out of curiosity, I didn't intent to get a bird but he was so cute!) and I've completely fallen in love with one of her babies! It might be too soon, but I'm be picking him up on Saturday...


I am really happy you have found a beautiful healthy bird to love. The time will go quickly and you can pick him up on Saturday... Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Akela. I have been crying for you after belatedly reading through this thread. You have been through a dreadful time and now poor little Tokyo has succumbed. That's so sad. I absolutely agree this store should be reported.
But your news of a new healthy baby from a registered breeder is really good to hear. I don't think it's too soon; the sooner the better if you feel you are ready to give a little one a loving home. Saturday will come! It's hard to wait for something like this  The sun will come out for you-- you deserve it.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Akela,I'm glad you found a new budgie baby! Good luck! Of course we would like to see photos!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry your Tokyo didn't make it... 

I'm closing this thread now. For those who want to express their sympathies, check this thread: http://talkbudgies.com/memory/351890-rest-peace-tokyo-join-spencer-rainbow-bridge.html


----------

